# Scaly face?



## bedford (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi this is Skyla I think she is a girl, her face and the bottom of her beak under feathers is very crusty, I know it can be normal but I’m a little worried it may be the beginnings of scaly face? What are your thoughts? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree, but you say beginning, it looks to me that it has been like that for a while. I would take her to the vet for confirmation.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skyla definitely needs to be treated and having her seen by an Avian Vet would be advisable.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------

